# Intrawest - how long to points live once banked ?



## GregGH (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi

If you don't use your current points on Club Intrawest - how long  do they last before they die?  Can you bank forever?

Is there a rental value for points?  Didn't see that mentioned either on the wiki   http://clubintrawest.pbwiki.com/



Thanks

Greg


----------



## tashamen (Feb 29, 2008)

You can bank any or all of your points into your next use year, but must then use them that following year.  You have until 4 months to the beginning of your next use year to bank points from the current year.

Sorry - I don't know anything about rental value of points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 4, 2008)

GregGH said:


> Is there a rental value for points?  Didn't see that mentioned either on the wiki
> Greg


CI allows you to transfer your points to another member for a fee. (not sure how much the fee is) So in theory, it is possible to rent CI points. But I've never heard of anyone offering to rent or to buy rental CI pts.  So no idea what they wound rent for.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 4, 2008)

*buy additional points*

Hi

can I add one more question on Club Intrawest ....   somewhere I read that if you buy points resale --that is you want to top up ( add more ) you HAVE TO buy from the developer .... true?

The question I have now--is how many to buy.  There are a number of sellers with 120 - but that can be too few if you wan to use every year in prime time - and if you have to buy FULL RETAIL for additional - it makes an interesting question for the logical side of one's mind ... 

Any help appreciated.

Greg


----------

